# Planning a pregnancy



## Staceyj12 (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi ladies, please can I check what you managed to get your HbA1C down to before falling pregnant? I’m really struggling to get mine down at the moment. I know my control needs to be better but just interested in others experience. Thank you


----------



## Inka (Sep 23, 2022)

Welcome @Staceyj12 For my last pregnancy, I got mine down to 37 beforehand. I found the trick was to aim for the pregnancy targets before you get pregnant. I tested loads and corrected a lot too if I spotted a big rise. So, I caught it in good time and smoothed it off. It’s hard work, for sure, but worth it


----------

